# Missing Spring?



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

The e-brake pedal on my '64 Tempest does not come up when I pull the release handle. I have to lift it with my toe.
The spring for the release handle is fine as is the spring on the ratchet.
I'm thinking a spring should be between these two holes but I can't find a photo showing this.

Is there supposed to be a spring here or somewhere else to pull the pedal up?

Is the cable under the car supposed to have more tension to pull the pedal back up?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi kevin1727,

Searching the internet for 64 Tempest emergency brake pedal assembly images you’ll find that there is not a spring attached to the holes you reference.

Is your center emergency brake cable cable the correct length and adjusted properly?

The cables that are attached to the rear brake assemblies have springs on them, as does the cable attached to the pedal that comes out of the lower firewall and meets the center cable that links the pedal to the rear brakes. Those cables when properly adjusted generate the spring pressure to retract the pedal properly.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm not familiar with the '64 parking brake, but the '67 one relies on the long springs that are part of the cable assemblies under the car to pull the pedal back up.


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi kevin1727,
> 
> Searching the internet for 64 Tempest emergency brake pedal assembly images you’ll find that there is not a spring attached to the holes you reference.
> 
> ...


No spring on the pedal assemblies I've seen either but those holes looked like they would be perfect for that. I haven't been under the car to check the cables. I'll do that. A lift would be nice. LOL


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

I think it's all new cables underneath so probably needs some adjustment after settling in and the brakes seating.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

The parking brake return is accomplished via the springs on the cables.
They may be out of adjustment or very commonly hanging up somehwere in the routine. It's a pretty simple setup, but easy to have impaired movement


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't speak on '64 but if it's like the '66-'67 there is a coil/clock spring that assist the ratchet.
If it breaks the pedal will not return when the release handle is pulled.
And on the '66 the arm and bracket are riveted together therefore not serviceable.


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Can't speak on '64 but if it's like the '66-'67 there is a coil/clock spring that assist the ratchet.
> If it breaks the pedal will not return when the release handle is pulled.
> And on the '66 the arm and bracket are riveted together therefore not serviceable.


I've got the clock spring on the ratchet. It keeps the ratchet engaged but doesn't assist the pedal return in any way. From what most are saying, the pedal is pulled up by the brake cables under the car having the right tension.


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

I got under the car. Yes, it's the spring on the cable. It's the original and kind of rusty. I greased it all but there's just not enough strength in the spring to pull the pedal all the way up. But it is a little better since I greased it.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Does the parking brake work? If so, how far do you have to push it down to hold the car?
Have you pulled the drums to see what's going on with the shoes?


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

Mine'sa66 said:


> Does the parking brake work? If so, how far do you have to push it down to hold the car?
> Have you pulled the drums to see what's going on with the shoes?


The parking brake works, but I CAN drive with the brake on. It holds as long as I'm not pressing the gas pedal. When I press the brake firmly, it doesn't seem to be all the way down.
Haven't checked the rear drums yet. That's next on the list. 
At this point the car is stuck in the garage until I get some other things fixed.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

kevin1727 said:


> The parking brake works, but I CAN drive with the brake on. It holds as long as I'm not pressing the gas pedal. When I press the brake firmly, it doesn't seem to be all the way down.
> Haven't checked the rear drums yet. That's next on the list.
> At this point the car is stuck in the garage until I get some other things fixed.


You mean press the parking brake firmly? It should go about 2/3 the way down and hold against rolling. It's not really designed to hold well against the engine. It should hold against rolling, hold against being put into drive, but you should be able to overpower it with gas.
As mentioned, the bulk of the return is accomplished via the springs on the cables, but some is done with the return springs on the brake shoes.
Eventually, you'll want to pull the drums, replace the hardware if it's not in great shape, clean and lubricate the backing plates and THEN adjust the cables.


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

Mine'sa66 said:


> You mean press the parking brake firmly? It should go about 2/3 the way down and hold against rolling. It's not really designed to hold well against the engine. It should hold against rolling, hold against being put into drive, but you should be able to overpower it with gas.
> As mentioned, the bulk of the return is accomplished via the springs on the cables, but some is done with the return springs on the brake shoes.
> Eventually, you'll want to pull the drums, replace the hardware if it's not in great shape, clean and lubricate the backing plates and THEN adjust the cables.


Yes, pressing parking brake firmly. About 3/4 way is what I'm guessing. I'm going to go through the whole brake system soon.


----------

